
Things I’ve Recently Learned About Legislative Redistricting - dougmccune
http://mike.teczno.com/notes/redistricting.html
======
masonic
His partisan rant notwithstanding, the gerrymanders he complains about are
_Democrat_ , not Republican, in origin.

Democrats have had complete control of the California legislature for _two
decades running_ (probably _three+_ , excluding part of the one 1995-1997 term
for just the Assembly).

As for New York, its current legislative boundaries' most recent partisan
gerrymander was also Democrat, but the existing boundaries were drawn by a
_panel of Federal judges_... and their product was largely praised by Democrat
stakeholders:

"The plan is largely the same as that proposed by the magistrate judge, Roanne
L. Mann.

Judge Mann produced her map with assistance from a redistricting expert at
Columbia Law School, Nathaniel Persily. They did not take into account the
residences of incumbent lawmakers, and their proposal drew praise from
government watchdog groups for its compact, common-sense districts.

The lawyers who brought a lawsuit on behalf of a group of civic leaders and
urged the federal courts to take over the process praised the judges’
order."[0]

[0] [http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/20/nyregion/judges-impose-
new...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/20/nyregion/judges-impose-new-
congressional-map-for-new-york.html)

